# The neighbor kids



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I live on a dead end street with two houses and we are spaced out pretty good, I would say I am 2 acres from my neighbor. The lady next door is divorced with two young boys but now she has a boyfriend with a couple of teenage boys and school is out. I have tried real hard not to get upset with these older boys because they are country and drive loud trucks just like I did when I was young but the speeding is getting old. These things always start the same, your hear them tearing down the road so you give them the evil eye look and they slow down. Well I have done this a couple times and followed with a " SLOW IT DOWN PLEASE ". Yesterday I was working on my boat in the heat and I hear 3 different trucks all tearing down the road exhaust screaming and its them again, my kids are in the front yard playing. Now I am unhappy, I stand up and point at them and they all hit the brakes but once they pull in front of their house they stomp the gas into the driveway.

Yep I felt my eye start to twitch and told my kids to get inside as I started walking that way. They saw me coming and must have known from my look there was going to be violence because they ran into the house. The boyfriend came out and asked me what I needed and I told him if those kids come by my house like that one more time we will have problems that make the Hatfields and McCoys look like friends. 

I did not get back to the house and my sandwich maker was standing in the driveway giving me the EVIL eye while she was on the phone with the lady next door. I have been grounded from talking to the neighbors and we will be having them over for burgers. Oh yeah momma is not playing, she hit me with the " you need to worry about getting another job not the neighbor kids ". Even my dog Buddy was looking at me like " dad you screwed up big time ". Only 3 more days till I go back to POC.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I feel your pain...been there done that a couple times here. Stopped a teenager in front of the house and he sped off. I watched where he pulled in way down the long block. Took off on foot, knocked on door, he answers, I ask to speak with his parent, he gets cocky, then mother comes to door and grabs his arm. I told her I used to do the same thing when I was his age but at the race track and not in a kiddo populated subdivision and if he winds up hitting one of my kiddos, the last thing they will need to worry about is the law. Never had another problem with them. Had a couple more I stopped and called the law on after I got their plate number...cops can talk to them but not really do anything given they did not see it...but it stopped them none the less. 

Enjoy the burgers with them and talk about it. Sounds like the boys know better, they just need a little encouragement from momma...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like momma knows a few things about conflict resolution. Build bridges if possible, not fences.


----------



## RedRocket (Jan 13, 2016)

You should be in POC now and avoid the weekend jacks. Then you won't have to cook burgers for the speeders.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

You never know when you might need the help of those two boys. Just explain to them your concern for your kids safety as well as the safety of the boys. Hit one tree and it could be life changing as the tree usually wins. Good one on your sandwich maker.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, you will figure out a few things pretty quick. If the kids in the truck keep driving like idiots, you will know what kind of Dad you are dealing with. Hopefully he put the SMACK down and your problems go away.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

The neighborhood I just moved out of was very kid populated. Kids would run from house to house all the way down the block. Every once in a while there would be that one idiot. My neighbor and I were talking in the yard one evening and here comes one. He actually jumped out from behind his boat out into the street in front of here. I have no idea how she didn't hit him but you saw the fear in her eyes. He cut loose on her. She kept saying there was no one in the road. He told her that is how fast a kid ends up in the street. I would imagine that she will never speed through a residential area again after that. I Asked him what the heck he was thinking. He said he would rather be hit then one of the kids. Most people that do that don't have kids yet. Others, well I just don't get it.

I don't see a fence going up unless the parent can't plum their kid up. If I were the parent I would be inviting you over for burgers after I tore off into my kids ace for being an inconsiderate idiot.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

You should have stomped a mud hole in the boyfriends chest and told your sandwich maker to get back in the kitchen.

50pt man card deduction on your part!!


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

RedRocket said:


> You should be in POC now and avoid the weekend jacks. Then you won't have to cook burgers for the speeders.


I am going down to work on the Viking, Poco is just down the road and we need to get the offshore boat in peak shape. If the weather is nice I might run offshore in the bayboat or do some night fishing but I have no interest in dealing with the weekend warriors.

As for the older boys I am sure they have heard about me. All the older boys in the neighborhood know me and come by when they have mechanical issues, get stuck in the mud, etc. I am always modifying something, or building something, when I am not at work or healing from some injury.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

chumy said:


> You should have stomped a mud hole in the boyfriends chest and told your sandwich maker to get back in the kitchen.
> 
> 50pt man card deduction on your part!!


ha. How many times have you been divorced? Tho I might be a little pizzed about the "have them over for burgers" part. Ok Id be real pizzed about that.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

"they must have known there was going to be violence"? Seriously? Are you the neighborhood patrol? If not, call the police and let them handle the situation. If that doesn't work, try anger management, it sounds like you could use it.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

I guess we know who's the boss at home. 
Lol


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> The neighborhood I just moved out of was very kid populated. Kids would run from house to house all the way down the block. Every once in a while there would be that one idiot. My neighbor and I were talking in the yard one evening and here comes one. He actually jumped out from behind his boat out into the street in front of here. I have no idea how she didn't hit him but you saw the fear in her eyes. He cut loose on her. She kept saying there was no one in the road. He told her that is how fast a kid ends up in the street. I would imagine that she will never speed through a residential area again after that. I Asked him what the heck he was thinking. He said he would rather be hit then one of the kids. Most people that do that don't have kids yet. Others, well I just don't get it.
> 
> I don't see a fence going up unless the parent can't plum their kid up. If I were the parent I would be inviting you over for burgers after I tore off into my kids ace for being an inconsiderate idiot.


I'm waiting for something like this to happen where I live. I live on the corner of the last stop sign before a long pretty straight drive into a pretty wealthy neighborhood (several million plus houses which would be 2-5M if they were in Houston) and those ****ty parents/kids drive like hell and burn through the stop sign all the time. The city doesn't care about putting down speed bumps because "it will add wear and tear to tax payer vehicles."

I'm SHOCKED there hasn't been a wreck/accident yet, but give it time. I've seen some yelling matches from close calls, but that's it.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Aww man..I feel your pain. I live in a cul-de-sac and neighbor next door have teenage boys. They just put in a pool, so party every freaking weekend, and they're loud. They have one of those portal basketball system on the cul-de-sac, which makes it worse. Very annoying... This must be karma payback for when I was a ****ty teenager... I don't think I was any better than them at their age, but it still angers me.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd be eating a Steak, while they're choking on 60/40 soy mixed 7-11 burgers. 

Alas, my wife too is caring fence mender. Which is why my justified anger balances us out.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Those poor kids just thought you have a purty white truck and wanted to talk.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

batmaninja said:


> Those poor kids just thought you have a purty white truck and wanted to talk.


lol! Out of green for ya! :brew2:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Crowhater said:


> Oh yeah momma is not playing, she hit me with the " you need to worry about getting another job not the neighbor kids ". Even my dog Buddy was looking at me like " dad you screwed up big time ". Only 3 more days till I go back to POC.


I think you have answered your own question above.
I am no cop or lawyer, but it may help to discuss one thing while eating the burgers. Kids are mentally and physically perfect in every way, and never make mistakes themselves. However, kids sometimes realize that their buddy can make a mistake. What you described was racing, since there was more than 1 vehicle. In that situation, even drivers that don't lose control are responsible for anything the other driver does while racing. It is a sure fire way for a teenager to end up with a serious felony like vehicular manslaughter. Trying to threaten them physically won't work probably.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

MarkU said:


> lol! Out of green for ya! :brew2:


Lol!...took care of it...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Hook the two boys with that woman at work!


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

BullyARed said:


> Hook the two boys with that woman at work!


or better yet the neighbors new boyfriend so he gets kicked out of the house and he and the kids have to move away to her house

introduce them at the burger party


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

jetcycles said:


> "they must have known there was going to be violence"? Seriously? Are you the neighborhood patrol? If not, call the police and let them handle the situation. If that doesn't work, try anger management, it sounds like you could use it.


Call the cops really? He said he lives in the country regardless he handled the right way. I am not calling the law either.

Men used to be men.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I live in a gated community, the police cant do anything about traffic violations. The neighborhood has already tried to get the police to write tickets and they said no dice.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a similar issue a few years back. I , well I should say someone put concrete blocks in bags and set them in the road. Dang kids could not resist the bags. 
I did live out of the city and now they are building 300 houses around me. Hope I have good neighbors.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Does one of them drive a white Ford?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Need pics of the single neighbor lady before I call you a puss for not punching the kids old man you went after before your wife turned up your shock collar to get you back to the house.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Crowhater said:


> I live in a gated community, the police cant do anything about traffic violations. The neighborhood has already tried to get the police to write tickets and they said no dice.


Then I assume you have a POA? A POA can be such a PIA that if the POA starts writing letters and threats to your neighbor she may make her kids slow down.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

manwitaplan said:


> Call the cops really? He said he lives in the country regardless he handled the right way. I am not calling the law either.
> 
> Men used to be men.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I call the police so that the issue is reported/recorded, mostly for future reference if the situation doesn't improve. I'm not opposed to physical violence as I'm well seasoned in hand to hand combat, but I'm a little bit more methodical about the application I suppose. If I see someone running across several acres in pursuit of my teenage kids, and said person is known for a hot temper and short fuse, it's game on! I can see how my original post could have been misinterpreted. I guess I try to cut kids a little bit of slack, I was on my own by 17, and I certainly was no saint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I understand your frustrations. I had a chat or two with the neighborhood kids and adults alike. Most of the time it works out just explaining that you are only trying to keep your children safe as they don't always look before crossing the road. 

I do however recall, I think, you posted a video of you going 180-200MPH on a public street. Should you have got dealt some violence for that? I am not trying to stir the pot with you, I just think we all do stupid stuff now and again.......

If that wasn't you, I apologize.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Get that welding machine out and rig a remote spike strip deployment. If that dont work get your 5.9 and do some black cloud-donuts at the end of the cul-de-sac at 4:00am. If you cant beat'em, join'em.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Then I assume you have a POA? A POA can be such a PIA that if the POA starts writing letters and threats to your neighbor she may make her kids slow down.


Our HOA is a total joke! They put up like 8 stop signs a few months back to slow people down and all that has happened is the stops signs have been run over numerous times. Now on the Neighborhood FB page people post video after video of drivers blowing right through the stop signs without stopping.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ now that would **** me off. We have just one big main road loop with dead end offshoots with I believe 9 total speed bumps. Besides the kids hauling *** what's even worse are the women. 25 mph speed limit when I'm cruising at that speed or less, never fails some lady comes through the gate a few hundred yards behind me and by the time I hit the first speed bump they're on my ***. I mean they haul butt over those bumps like at 35 or more and they're big bumps. Talk about tearing up their little fancy SUVs. I'd be piszed if I were their husbands.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

BATWING said:


> Get that welding machine out and rig a remote spike strip deployment. If that dont work get your 5.9 and do some black cloud-donuts at the end of the cul-de-sac at 4:00am. If you cant beat'em, join'em.


Don't get caught. Thanks to the contrabandistas possession of a spike strip or caltrop (jacks) was made a state felony in 2011.

ftp://ftp.legis.state.tx.us/bills/82R/billtext/html/senate_bills/SB01400_SB01499/SB01416S.htm


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Hold on here. The blow hard who posted videos bragging about his felony reckless driving on public roads is now whining like a ***** about speeds on his own street? Huh? You recklessly endanger the lives of strangers as a grown man, yet now suddenly, you want to tell others to slow down on your little street? 

Is this one of those, surprise, surprise, you are reaping what you have sown moments in life. So, suck it up, Sugar Britches. Stop being such a Nancyboy and take your medicine. Like a man, for once.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DEXTER said:


> Hold on here. The blow hard who posted videos bragging about his felony reckless driving on public roads is now whining like a ***** about speeds on his own street? Huh? You recklessly endanger the lives of strangers as a grown man, yet now suddenly, you want to tell others to slow down on your little street?
> 
> Is this one of those, surprise, surprise, you are reaping what you have sown moments in life. So, suck it up, Sugar Britches. Stop being such a Nancyboy and take your medicine. Like a man, for once.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

DEXTER said:


> Hold on here. The blow hard who posted videos bragging about his felony reckless driving on public roads is now whining like a ***** about speeds on his own street? Huh? You recklessly endanger the lives of strangers as a grown man, yet now suddenly, you want to tell others to slow down on your little street?
> 
> Is this one of those, surprise, surprise, you are reaping what you have sown moments in life. So, suck it up, Sugar Britches. Stop being such a Nancyboy and take your medicine. Like a man, for once.


Awesome !!! I think you just handed him a "crow" sandwich :rotfl:


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

DEXTER said:


> Hold on here. The blow hard who posted videos bragging about his felony reckless driving on public roads is now whining like a ***** about speeds on his own street? Huh? You recklessly endanger the lives of strangers as a grown man, yet now suddenly, you want to tell others to slow down on your little street?
> 
> Is this one of those, surprise, surprise, you are reaping what you have sown moments in life. So, suck it up, Sugar Britches. Stop being such a Nancyboy and take your medicine. Like a man, for once.


I don't speed or drive crazy in neighborhoods! I may have opened my car up on the toll road on several occasions or the truck on some back road but my racing is done at the track. Even when I was a kid I did not drive crazy in neighborhoods, everyone knows this is bad JuJu and draws unwanted attention to you.

Also we are not talking about every once in a while. These kids turn onto the street and nail the gas like its a 1/4 mile track. This did not start with me getting upset, I tried the wave, I tried the slow it down gestures, I tried the annoyed look, I tried " hey slow your roll ", I tried " SLOW THE F*#& DOWN. There are a great deal of people these days that just don't have any respect for others because their parents did not teach them about respect. How many kids you hear saying " yes sir & no sir " these days?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like their respect for others is exactly like your respect for the law and the safety of all those people you exposed to potential harm when you were committing those repeated criminal acts. Why are you surprised when others act just like you? 

Did your parents fail to teach you about respect or are you claiming a learning disability? 

Clearly they failed to teach you about hypocrisy or even irony, but I suspect you now are familiar with those terms in light of this thread.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> Hold on here. The blow hard who posted videos bragging about his felony reckless driving on public roads is now whining like a ***** about speeds on his own street? Huh? You recklessly endanger the lives of strangers as a grown man, yet now suddenly, you want to tell others to slow down on your little street?
> 
> Is this one of those, surprise, surprise, you are reaping what you have sown moments in life. So, suck it up, Sugar Britches. Stop being such a Nancyboy and take your medicine. Like a man, for once.


X2



Ernest said:


> Sounds like their respect for others is exactly like your respect for the law and the safety of all those people you exposed to potential harm when you were committing those repeated criminal acts. Why are you surprised when others act just like you?
> 
> Did your parents fail to teach you about respect or are you claiming a learning disability?
> 
> Clearly they failed to teach you about hypocrisy or even irony, but I suspect you now are familiar with those terms in light of this thread.


10....well stated Sir


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

LooooolllllooooooL


----------



## Pleiades (May 24, 2006)

I think we should let Crowhaters wive read this thread and this problem will go away.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Crowhater said:


> I don't speed or drive crazy in neighborhoods! I may have opened my car up on the toll road on several occasions or the truck on some back road but my racing is done at the track. Even when I was a kid I did not drive crazy in neighborhoods, everyone knows this is bad JuJu and draws unwanted attention to you.
> 
> Also we are not talking about every once in a while. These kids turn onto the street and nail the gas like its a 1/4 mile track. This did not start with me getting upset, I tried the wave, I tried the slow it down gestures, I tried the annoyed look, I tried " hey slow your roll ", I tried " SLOW THE F*#& DOWN. There are a great deal of people these days that just don't have any respect for others because their parents did not teach them about respect. How many kids you hear saying " yes sir & no sir " these days?


I just wanted to point out that you left out the run to the C store in your airboat for Keystones.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Pleiades said:


> I think we should let Crowhaters wive read this thread and this problem will go away.


Crowhaters wife reads this thread, Crowhater goes away.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

This thread is starting to take a turn that he really didn't expect. 

Subscribbled for the Lol's.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Crowhater said:


> I live in a gated community, the police cant do anything about traffic violations. The neighborhood has already tried to get the police to write tickets and they said no dice.


I use to live in the gated section of South Shore Harbour in League City. The police dept. would always be driving through & sometimes running radar. To the best of my knowledge, they wrote tickets. So I guess it depends on where you live.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I got caught once hot rodding at night in our very small town, 1978. In moms old Pontiac. 
Guy called my folks. 

I caught pure heck, my mom & dad tolerated zero BS. It was miserable and modified my behavior. Also had to apologize to the guy- that sucked cause I didn't like him. 

And no, the guy didn't cook my dad any freakin hamburger. 

That is just flat wrong you having to cook, wife should back her spouse, especially she knows you are right. 

Good luck, maybe it will mend fences but those boys need to know consequences when you get caught crossing the line.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Ernest said:


> Sounds like their respect for others is exactly like your respect for the law and the safety of all those people you exposed to potential harm when you were committing those repeated criminal acts. Why are you surprised when others act just like you?
> 
> Did your parents fail to teach you about respect or are you claiming a learning disability?
> 
> Clearly they failed to teach you about hypocrisy or even irony, but I suspect you now are familiar with those terms in light of this thread.


Ok here is the disclaimer, " do as I say not as I do". Does that make you feel better?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Crowhater said:


> Ok here is the disclaimer, " do as I say not as I do". Does that make you feel better?


Not a bit. I think it's time you turn yourself in and throw yourself on the mercy of the court. Bring all the evidence against yourself you've compiled up until this point.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

61Bubbletop said:


> I use to live in the gated section of South Shore Harbour in League City. The police dept. would always be driving through & sometimes running radar. To the best of my knowledge, they wrote tickets. So I guess *it depends on where you live.*


Some municipalities have amended their codes to allow police to enforce traffic laws on private roads. The POA/HOA must request the change and most likely will have to pay for enforcement.

http://www.easylawlookup.com/Texas-...asylookup.blp?data=TRANSC2&site=EASY&pgno=759


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Whoa, how did I miss this? Hypocrowsy running rampant.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I know if I kept hotrodding in our neighborhood my Dad would've taken the keys away. Why is the neighbor lady letting them do it? She just doesn't care?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

:rotfl:


spurgersalty said:


> Whoa, how did I miss this? Hypocrowsy running rampant.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: I see what you did there


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> This thread is starting to take a turn that he really didn't expect.
> 
> Subscribbled for the Lol's.


I call it Thread Reversal. You make a really self-righteous post about something wanting everyone to chime in with a bunch of yeah mans! That really sucks dude! But then the other users actually think about what you posted and the tide turns on you. LOL.

I just can't believe LouieB hasn't piled on him yet.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> I know if I kept hotrodding in our neighborhood my Dad would've taken the keys away. Why is the neighbor lady letting them do it? She just doesn't care?


. For that matter, why hasn't his wife taken his keys away? I would, for the good of society.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Crowhater said:


> Our HOA is a total joke! They put up like 8 stop signs a few months back to slow people down and all that has happened is the stops signs have been run over numerous times. Now on the Neighborhood FB page people post video after video of drivers blowing right through the stop signs without stopping.


If you're in CR we have a real problem with bored teens with big cars. Cop caught one the other day doing donuts at the park, chewed him out and posted the event on NABR, our local Facebook type forum. Every time I see the kid now he is driving reasonable.

Just wish that juvenile delinquent with the big white CTD would grow up, get a job, and move out from mom and dad!


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

CO not CR, sorry. Too early to post with no coffee, where do I find that Vietnamese stuff?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Subscribing. Crow, I bet your Turbo 6.6 Duramax Diesel could win in a tug a war with the kids trucks. You never said what they were driving either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Subscribing. Crow, I bet your Turbo 6.6 Duramax Diesel could win in a tug a war with the kids trucks. You never said what they were driving either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, he's gotta come up with something he can win. He's pretty much lost the pissin' match.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

jajajajaja.....I love it when a thread goes wrong.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

24Buds said:


> I understand your frustrations. I had a chat or two with the neighborhood kids and adults alike. Most of the time it works out just explaining that you are only trying to keep your children safe as they don't always look before crossing the road.
> 
> I do however recall, I think, you posted a video of you going 180-200MPH on a public street. Should you have got dealt some violence for that? I am not trying to stir the pot with you, I just think we all do stupid stuff now and again.......
> 
> If that wasn't you, I apologize.


See I asked the same question but got no response. Crow, you got called out. Its ok. I too have driven recklessly a time or two. You started a thread about the same think you do and bragged about how awesome it was. SMH. I know you are a much better driver then the kids in the hood, but at 180+MPH and a rock in the road, you would have or maybe could have killed a family heading to the park.

Crow anyone? I don't know you and I bet you are a good guy, but like I said in my first post, did you need a good old fashioned ash whoopin for driving like that while NOT on the track? Lets go have a beer shall we? :brew2:


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

I've got a neighbor I'd love to stomp into a mud hole but I know if I touched him he'd have the cops on me and a lawsuit going within the hour. It's tough but sometimes you gotta look at the big picture.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

jetcycles said:


> "they must have known there was going to be violence"? Seriously? Are you the neighborhood patrol? If not, call the police and let them handle the situation. If that doesn't work, try anger management, it sounds like you could use it.





DEXTER said:


> Hold on here. The blow hard who posted videos bragging about his felony reckless driving on public roads is now whining like a ***** about speeds on his own street? Huh? You recklessly endanger the lives of strangers as a grown man, yet now suddenly, you want to tell others to slow down on your little street?
> 
> Is this one of those, surprise, surprise, you are reaping what you have sown moments in life. So, suck it up, Sugar Britches. Stop being such a Nancyboy and take your medicine. Like a man, for once.





Ernest said:


> Sounds like their respect for others is exactly like your respect for the law and the safety of all those people you exposed to potential harm when you were committing those repeated criminal acts. Why are you surprised when others act just like you?
> 
> Did your parents fail to teach you about respect or are you claiming a learning disability?
> 
> Clearly they failed to teach you about hypocrisy or even irony, but I suspect you now are familiar with those terms in light of this thread.





mrau said:


> I call it Thread Reversal. You make a really self-righteous post about something wanting everyone to chime in with a bunch of yeah mans! That really sucks dude! But then the other users actually think about what you posted and the tide turns on you. LOL.
> 
> I just can't believe LouieB hasn't piled on him yet.


 Crowhater posted a funny story purely for our entertainment. He didn't ask for y'all's opinions or advice.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I would be more worried about some goofball firing off a high powered rifle in a neighborhood than a kid speeding around on occasions.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> . For that matter, why hasn't his wife taken his keys away? I would, for the good of society.


And the airboat. Don't forget about the airboat.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> Crowhater posted a funny story purely for our entertainment. He didn't ask for y'all's opinions or advice.


No opinions? On 2cool? Has that ever been done before?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Crowhater posted a funny story purely for our entertainment. He didn't ask for y'all's opinions or advice.


And how do you know that he posted it purely for our entertainment?? I did find it very funny, and ironic, that he has to cook burgers for the neighbors.....Guess we know who wears the pants in that family. And I don't recall any of those posters asking for your opinion either. Crow was hypocritical in my opinion and sometimes karma is a beach.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

mrau said:


> I call it Thread Reversal. You make a really self-righteous post about something wanting everyone to chime in with a bunch of yeah mans! That really sucks dude! But then the other users actually think about what you posted and the tide turns on you. LOL.
> 
> I just can't believe LouieB hasn't piled on him yet.


 He is here in spirit cuz the biscuit head can't figure out how to log back on. Him and V Top have been eating fried chicken together and checking out gas prices.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Crowhater posted a funny story purely for our entertainment. He didn't ask for y'all's opinions or advice.


hey, he got the bonus plan, free of charge. Lucky him.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> Crowhater posted a funny story purely for our entertainment. He didn't ask for y'all's opinions or advice.


This is not a blog. It is a forum. Do I need to explain the difference?


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> Crowhater posted a funny story purely for our entertainment. He didn't ask for y'all's opinions or advice.


I was certainly entertained. Not so much by the OP, but by everyone else that has the mental fortitude to realize that, in this instance, the OP made himself look like a moron. Green to you for being man (or ignorant) enough to step in and take some heat off of the OP by attempting to stick your nose into his brown hole over the internet and diverting the heat onto yourself. I doubt that was your intent, but the internet works in mysterious ways! The OP certainly thinks highly of himself, and he's well seasoned around here, so I doubt he cares too much what we think anyway.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

jetcycles said:


> I was certainly entertained. Not so much by the OP, but by everyone else that has the mental fortitude to realize that, in this instance, the OP made himself look like a moron. Green to you for being man (or ignorant) enough to step in and take some heat off of the OP by attempting to stick your nose into his brown hole over the internet and diverting the heat onto yourself. I doubt that was your intent, but the internet works in mysterious ways! The OP certainly thinks highly of himself, and he's well seasoned around here, so I doubt he cares too much what we think anyway.


10!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I love this place. I found tho original post funny. I also find the responses very funny. Its why we all come to this site. Its fun and games. 

Rock on Crow. Its all in good fun. By the way, I hate people speeding in the neighborhood also. I agree it is time to chat with the boys over a burger. Add bacon. They will appreciate you.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

24Buds said:


> I love this place. I found tho original post funny. I also find the responses very funny. Its why we all come to this site. Its fun and games.
> 
> Rock on Crow. Its all in good fun. By the way, I hate people speeding in the neighborhood also. I agree it is time to chat with the boys over a burger. Add bacon. They will appreciate you.


Ditto,
Give them 'the talk' like in the movie Second Hand Lion.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

I just opened this thread and a bunch of crow feathers fell all over my desk. :rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Crowhater, I will make a suggestion which I hope makes sense. *The desired outcome is for no one to get hurt. *Hopefully this can be accomplished and stay neighborly.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

StinkBait said:


> 10!


Ah yes, the internet Warriors!

I was very impressed with Crow's Evil Eye tactics ongoing at his hacienda.
Him....His Girl (I guess sandwich maker is a girl...Oh God today's world) and even his DOG!

I have never tried the Evil Eye on un-ruly neighbors and our local kids are invincible, just ask them. Country kids are another breed, self proclaimed super human strength physical and mental.

Long time back.........I had guy swinging his broom at me when I drove by his house in Rice area down the street from my house. I was going about 20 MPH but my car was 1969 Mustang Mach I with 3" exhaust. It actually vibrated concrete driveway idling in neutral. I can kind of see things his way I guess.
My Friend and I were like....WTH....Oh my God.

This Crow dude has way cool "Sandwich maker" to so quickly take the situation in hand. She is the kind of person I enjoy working with down the hall. Calm, Cool and On Toes when all the others are screaming headless chicken.

No Crow...I did not mean you are a chicken. You are just Alpha Male YOU THINK. Neighbor boys think they are ALPHA!

Fact of the matter is....Sandwich maker is in charge of all of you!

Hahaha....Great day!:texasflag


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

it does make you wonder.....Did Crow just troll all of us? LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

24Buds said:


> it does make you wonder.....Did Crow just troll all of us? LOL


That would be a good one, but my guess is that the job situation has him a bit over-amped, which is understandable.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

At least they ain't riding airboats down the ditches with beer boxes on they're heads.:slimer::slimer::dance:
My son's and their buddies (17-18) have lead feet too pretty much told them they won't be welcome to come over if they can't slow it down on our road we are at the end on the cul de sac but I have eyes and ears half way down that let me know if they are hauling ***.

Well how was them burgers?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

24Buds said:


> it does make you wonder.....Did Crow just troll all of us? LOL


I willing to bet the answer is a big fat no, he just talks so much he forgets what he said months back.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

It must be a slow week if you guys are still talking about this, I was over it days ago. Sorry for not keeping up but I have been busy working on stuff. We have not done burgers yet but the kids have slowed down.


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

Is it bad that I am 23 and had to stop an older guy in his early 60's the other night because he went to the end of my dead end street, cut a U-turn and proceeded to leave a 50yd burn out then go about 65 the rest of the way down my street is his classic muscle car..........talk about role reversal.:headknock:rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

WestBayRedfish said:


> Is it bad that I am 23 and had to stop an older guy in his early 60's the other night because he went to the end of my dead end street, cut a U-turn and proceeded to leave a 50yd burn out then go about 65 the rest of the way down my street is his classic muscle car..........talk about role reversal.:headknock:rotfl:


Does Crow have a 60's muscle car? :rotfl:

HAhahahaaa

Its all good crow. Glad the kids slowed down without violence.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

24Buds said:


> Does Crow have a 60's muscle car? :rotfl:
> 
> HAhahahaaa
> 
> Its all good crow. Glad the kids slowed down without violence.


Without violence?

He and his "Sandwich Maker" and his Dog gave the "EYE".
At least violence eventually ends.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

24Buds said:


> Does Crow have a 60's muscle car? :rotfl:
> 
> HAhahahaaa
> 
> Its all good crow. Glad the kids slowed down without violence.


The day this happened I was working on my boat in the sun and I had the Jack plate hydraulic actuator apart for the third time, to say I was in a bad mood would be putting it nice. When the kid threw some attitude my way I just saw red.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Crowhater said:


> The day this happened I was working on my boat in the sun and I had the Jack plate hydraulic actuator apart for the third time, to say I was in a bad mood would be putting it nice. When the kid threw some attitude my way I just saw red.


I get it Crow. I have had my share of angry moments. Relax. Have a beer or an iced tea. Whatever you like. Life is too short to be mad all the time. The offer still stands, lets get a beer some day.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

If you would of had a flare in your boat. You could have signed them to slow down with the flare.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Tough crowd! I, however, like to throw whatever object I may have in my hand at speeding cars that pass my house or turn into a super psychotic screaming maniac mom, the turn to my children and apologize for what they had to witness


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ just means you're a good mother. My ma was the same way. Quiet angel of a woman but if one of my thousand siblings were in what she thought was danger, she'd come freakin unglued on someone's ***. Lol


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for taking the heat so well Crow. It really was all in good fun:walkingsm


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Crowhater posted a funny story purely for our entertainment. He didn't ask for y'all's opinions or advice.


What good would this forum be without our opinions and advice:headknock:dance:


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

I was just reading another post and realized i had forgot to ask how the burger festival was at the crow residence for the punk kid neighbors. so, how did that go?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> My neighbor and I were talking in the yard one evening and here comes one. He actually jumped out from behind his boat out into the street in front of here. I have no idea how she didn't hit him but you saw the fear in her eyes. He cut loose on her. She kept saying there was no one in the road. He told her that is how fast a kid ends up in the street. I would imagine that she will never speed through a residential area again after that. I Asked him what the heck he was thinking. He said he would rather be hit then one of the kids. Most people that do that don't have kids yet. Others, well I just don't get it.


That was my parents. Watched both my mom and my dad walk out into the street to make a kid stop plenty of times. In fact, one time my mom did it and it was my best friends older brother. Before he got to the end of our street(his house was about 4 streets up from there), my mom already had his mom on the phone.

I have to say, I picked it up from them. Where the wife and I live now, we are on a curve in the road. People, yes both kids and adults, come around that corner way to fast. There are always kids, or people walking with their kids/dogs and they need to slow down. I've stopped about 6 people in the year and a half we have been there, and yelled at many more. I'm sure they don't like me for it, but it seems to have worked on a few.

The house we rented before this one was even worse. There were kids EVERYWHERE, always playing outside like kids should, and teenage drivers would speed up and down the road. Called the police on one of them and after the 3rd time of stopping him, he mouthed off to me(not like I'm much older than he was). I got his plate, and called a LEO friend and he stopped by the kids house. Saw him a few more times after, and I'm pretty sure he did 5mph under the speed limit from then on. He was probably glad when he saw new people living in that house.


----------

